# Astro Boy



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2008)

This look very promising.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2008)

Kristen Bell is providing voice work.  So I definitely plan on checking it out opening night.  (I'll probably be the oldest person in the theater again...but oh well...sometimes it's a necessary evil.)


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 23, 2008)

I love Astroboy   !


----------



## _Winter_ (Nov 23, 2008)

I wished it was more japanese looking...


----------



## Kameil (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks wonderful I look forward to it.


----------



## Wrathchild (Nov 23, 2008)

It actually looks pretty cool. I might check it out when it's released on DVD.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 19, 2009)

*Astro Boy (2009)*

​
I didn't see a thread for this movie, so I thought I'd make one. I gotta admit I don't know anything about this classic manga/anime character, but the new trailer is pretty cool. Reminds me a lot of The Incredibles, one of the few Pixar movies I actually liked. This movie might even be worth watching in cinema.

The voice cast is nothing too special, but Kristen Bell is instant win, of course.

Synopsis from the official movie site:



> A thrilling tale of a true hero, Astro Boy is an all-new, feature film full of action, adventure, humor and heart.  It will be brought to life on the big screen in breathtaking CGI animation on October 23rd, 2009.
> 
> Set in futuristic Metro City, Astro Boy is about a young robot with incredible powers created by a brilliant scientist named Tenma (Nicolas Cage).  Powered by positive "blue" energy, Astro Boy (Freddie Highmore) is endowed with super strength, x-ray vision, unbelievable speed and the ability to fly.
> 
> Embarking on a journey in search of acceptance, Astro Boy encounters many other colorful characters along the way.  Through his adventures, he learns the joys and emotions of being human, and gains the strength to embrace his destiny.  Ultimately learning his friends and family are in danger, Astro Boy marshals his awesome super powers and returns to Metro City in a valiant effort to save everything he cares about and to understand what it takes to be a hero.



The two teaser trailers can be found here.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 19, 2009)

Fuck yeah Kristen Bell.


----------



## Vix (Apr 19, 2009)

It looks good.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks very promising, damn October is midterm season though haha hopefully will be able to find time to go to the theatre for this one.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 19, 2009)

^ Hmmm... we will all just have to wait and see if this will turn out to be a decent movie


----------



## Mider T (Apr 19, 2009)

Who is Kristen Bell?  Is that like Christian Bale?


----------



## Munak (Apr 19, 2009)

I just can't seem to imagine Nicholas Cage being in an animated film. 

But then again, Tenma calls for brooding, and Nic is good at brooding.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Who is Kristen Bell?  Is that like Christian Bale?



Yeah, she's pretty much the TV version of Christian Bale. She stars as the title character in "Veronica Mars", one of THE BEST TV shows ever created by mankind. She appeard also on Heroes and made some horrible episodes at least watchable.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 20, 2009)

Watch them fuck it up and completely miss the point.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 20, 2009)

Please be a CG film, please be a CG film, please be a CG film...

F-!  Quicktime!?  F- it!


----------



## Stroev (Apr 20, 2009)

Not live action?

I think we can all say "hell yeah!"


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 27, 2009)

/waves at long silent thread. So I saw a commercial for this just now and just had to see what other people had to say about it. The cg style kind of disturbs me. Atro looks like Bob's Big Boy. But aside from him I think the rest of the cast is alright looking and the action could be fun.


----------



## Bender (Sep 27, 2009)

Meh, that's all I can say about this film 

I'm getting tired of cartoon shows being turned into crappy CGI films.


----------



## KidQuick (Sep 27, 2009)

^ like what?

I saw the previews and this looks like a lot of fun to watch!

Someone said, "watch them miss the whole point" ... What is the point that they should be conveying that is the theme of the cartoon?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2009)

It looks okay. I'm probably not going to go see it in the theater though.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 28, 2009)

Where is the name of the original creator on the poster ?


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 28, 2009)

In Hong Kong, they got singer/actor Aaron Kwok to be the voice of Dr. Tenma.  I think that is a weird casting choice.  Look at Dr. Tenma!  Look at Aaron Kwok!!  Aaron's too good-looking to be the voice of Dr. Tenma.


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't really like Astro's voice. And is the dad the voice Nicholas Cage? Sounds a lot like him.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Where is the name of the original creator on the poster ?



Covered up by all the gay-ass names of the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who produced this shit-flick. Once again America is playing the we can do better than you game  with Japan.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 24, 2009)

Movie was great.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 24, 2009)

Movie was a wide release and only made $1.8 million on Friday.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 24, 2009)

movie was said to be good and entertaining by the critics. so it seems it was not screwed up.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks a bit gay, I'll check it out though.


----------



## MajorThor (Oct 25, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Looks a bit gay, I'll check it out though.



Lemme guess. You hated "The Incredibles" didn't ya? You hate CGI movies, because this movie looks like some Grade-A CGI win to me.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks alright to me.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 25, 2009)

_Winter_ said:


> I wished it was more japanese looking...



Weeaboo.  

But seriously... I've never seen a decent GCI movie come out of Japan.  So I'm kind of glad they Americanized it.  But I still won't see it.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> Lemme guess. You hated "The Incredibles" didn't ya? You hate CGI movies, because this movie looks like some Grade-A CGI win to me.



That was a horrible guess.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 25, 2009)

I haven't seen it.  At The Movies said it was a suckfest.  They seriously ripped a new one.


----------



## MajorThor (Oct 26, 2009)

Mider T said:


> That was a horrible guess.



Horrible or bestest guess? Y U Mad?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2009)

Astro Boy looks kind of gay because of how far its moved from its roots, and lingo.


----------



## MajorThor (Oct 26, 2009)

Shit T, that's all you hadda say.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 26, 2009)

I plan on seeing seems pretty good to me, even tho i know nothing of the Original Astro Boy.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 27, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Astro Boy looks kind of gay because of how far its moved from its roots, and lingo.



It's pretty close to its origins to be honest.


----------



## User Name (Nov 2, 2009)

I saw it last night. It could be a lot better but I liked it. 

The giant flying one-eye octopus at the end was just... weird.


----------

